# HDMI Audio doesn't come back up after screen blank



## ucsdboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm using HDMI from my video card to get audio and video. I've been noticing that after a screen blank, if I tap the key, the video comes back online, but the audio in my headphones never does. I'm not using a screensaver, this is just the monitor blanking.

Aside from turning blanking off, is there a way for the audio driver to be notified when the screen-blanking has been turned off?

Many thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2015)

It might be a bug in the driver as it looks like it doesn't initialize the soundcard when DPMI turns the video back on. Which video card are you using?

Can you post `cat /dev/sndstat` before and after DPMI switched off the monitor?


----------



## ucsdboy (Jun 13, 2015)

My apologies for the wait. My video card is a GeForce GTX 760. The output from `cat /dev/sndstat` was (both before and after DPMI switched off the monitor):


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play/rec)
pcm7: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2015)

Interesting. It looks like the card is still there, it just doesn't output anything anymore. Can you still play something but get no audio output? I assume you are using the x11/nvidia-driver? If that's the case you may need to report this to NVidia. Their support forums are quite helpful, there's at least one NVidia engineer keeping track of the FreeBSD section.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------

